# Atari: Rapidshare-Prozess positiv verlaufen - Filehoster zukünftig verantwortlich für Urheberrechtsverletzungen



## roobers (13. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Atari: Rapidshare-Prozess positiv verlaufen - Filehoster zukünftig verantwortlich für Urheberrechtsverletzungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Atari: Rapidshare-Prozess positiv verlaufen - Filehoster zukünftig verantwortlich für Urheberrechtsverletzungen


----------



## Kerusame (13. Juli 2012)

wenn sie nun jede datei darauf überprüfen müssen ob es nicht vielleicht urheberrechtlich geschützt ist können sie auch gleich zu machen, erstens bedeutet das dass jede datei egal ob vom nutzer gewollt oder nicht durchsucht wird (auch dokumente o.ä.), und zweitens heißt das dass einige leute nur zum durchforsten von "daumen^pi" dateien abgestellt werden müssen = kostenexplosion


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wenn sie nun jede datei darauf überprüfen müssen ob es nicht vielleicht urheberrechtlich geschützt ist können sie auch gleich zu machen, erstens bedeutet das dass jede datei egal ob vom nutzer gewollt oder nicht durchsucht wird (auch dokumente o.ä.), und zweitens heißt das dass einige leute nur zum durchforsten von "daumen^pi" dateien abgestellt werden müssen = kostenexplosion


 Müssen sie ja nicht. Steht nur da, dass sie reagieren müssen, wenn es gemeldet wird.


----------



## hw1972 (13. Juli 2012)

ganzes zitat des richters: "Der Dienst heißt nun mal Rapidshare und nicht Rapidstore – und das sagt schon alles."

sehr gute juristische begründung, muss man schon sagen. m(


----------



## Gothard (13. Juli 2012)

Wo bitte ist das denn ein Positiver verlauf eines Prozesses? Ich meine die bieten einem Speicherplatz im Internet an, was können die dafür was mit dem gemacht wird?

Waffenhändler werden auch nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen, wenn jemand mit der verkaufen Waffe umgebracht wird oder?

Soll nun alles Durchsucht werden?

Ich als Filehoster würde eine Konzerneigene Verschlüsselung und Verpacksystem wie zB Zip oder WinRar entwickeln so das ich ohne Password nicht die Dateneinsehen kann. Somit wäre dieser Teil...

  "Allerdings müssen Utnternehmen wie Rapidshare jedoch vorher über mögliche Rechtsverletzungen aufmerksam gemacht werden – sollten die Filehoster danach nichts gegen die Vergehen unternehmen, seien sie schuldig, so der BGH."

kompett hinfällig. ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2012)

Von mir aus kann Rapidshare auch einpacken, der Verein ist für Free-User eh fürn Arsch. Miese Filehoster wo man mit 30kb/s vor sich hin tuckert gibt es mehr als genug.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (13. Juli 2012)

Sagt der Name Kim Dotcom noch jemandem was?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2012)

Da werden doch tagtäglich so viele Sachen hochgeladen, wer soll das denn alles überprüfen? Und die, die illegale Sachen hochladen, geben denen doch meist ganz andere Namen. Da müsste man dann ja auch alles quasi installieren und testen, was eigentlich dahinter steckt. 
Das ist doch alles gar nicht mach- und überprüfbar.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Sagt der Name Kim Dotcom noch jemandem was?


 Ja, wäre schön wenn der mal wieder geschäftlich aktiv würde, nachdem die USA mit ihrer rechtlich mehr als fragwürdigen Aktion vor die Wand gelaufen sind. Megaupload  war wenigstens für jedermann gut zu nutzen, im Gegensatz zum geldgeilen Rapidshare.
Kim komm endlich zurück!


----------



## dickdurstig (13. Juli 2012)

ja klar stimmt zwar mit dem urheberrechtsgesetz überein was die vollpfosten vom höchsten gericht welches auf einer verfassung beruht, die seit 91 ungültig ist, da erzählen greift aber in die persöhnlichkeitsrechte ein, wenn rapid die daten der user durchforstet, desweiteren sind etweilige downloads von foren eh immer über passwörter geschützt
das mit den 30kb/s ist garnicht so schlimm des dümpelt bei mir immer im jdownloader rum rapid hat halt keine captchas da musst du nicht die ganze zeit vor sitzen und uploaded ist nicht wirklich mit 100kb/s weil man die stunde wartezeit hat, es kommt dann auf ungefähr um die 20kb/s raus


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> das mit den 30kb/s ist garnicht so schlimm des dümpelt bei mir immer im jdownloader rum rapid hat halt keine captchas da musst du nicht die ganze zeit vor sitzen und uploaded ist nicht wirklich mit 100kb/s weil man die stunde wartezeit hat, es kommt dann auf ungefähr um die 20kb/s raus


Für dich sind 30kb/s vielleicht ok, ich fühle mich da schon fast in die frühen DSL-Jahre versetzt, nachdem man von Megaupload so verwöhnt wurde geht man ungern wieder in die Steinzeit, wo ein Download mehrere Tage dauerte, zurück. Ich will mal sehen wie du 20GB im Rapidshare Schneckentempo runterlädst. 
 Es gibt deutlich besser Filehoster wie load.to oder datei.to, da muss man zwar captchas eingeben kann aber 10 Dateien gleichzeitig mit voller Bandbreite herunterladen und mit nem IP-Rest brauchste auch keine Stunde warten.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (13. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da werden doch tagtäglich so viele Sachen hochgeladen, wer soll das denn alles überprüfen? Und die, die illegale Sachen hochladen, geben denen doch meist ganz andere Namen. Da müsste man dann ja auch alles quasi installieren und testen, was eigentlich dahinter steckt.
> Das ist doch alles gar nicht mach- und überprüfbar.



Der Witz daran ist doch, dass RS eben nicht alles überprüfen muss, was hochgeladen wird.
Sie müssen nur die Dateien überprüfen und löschen, welche von den Urhebern beanstandet werden.
Das sollte relativ problemlos machbar sein.


----------



## Sumpfling (13. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Sie müssen nur die Dateien überprüfen und löschen, welche von den Urhebern beanstandet werden.


 Sie müssen sie nicht mal überprüfen, was bei passwortgeschützten Dateien auch oft schwierig ist. Und die Petze muss auch nicht der Urheber sein sondern jeder darf das. Gängige Praxis ist es, Uploads die verpetzt wurden einfach zu löschen. Das haben User schon ausprobiert, einfach mal legale Dateien hochgeladen und von anderen anschwärzen lassen. Zack waren die Urlaubfotos weg. 
Im Grunde genommen ist das ganze Urteil überflüssig, weil ja schon eine viel rigidere Löschpraxis vorherrscht.


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Juli 2012)

am genialsten finde ich dass die meisten uploader sich gegenseitig verpetzen damit die dateien gesperrt werden und die leute bei ihnen laden...


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (13. Juli 2012)

letztendlich führt das nur dazu das raubkopierer vermehrt torrents nutzen


----------



## billy336 (13. Juli 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> letztendlich führt das nur dazu das raubkopierer vermehrt torrents nutzen


 
naja denke aber keine öffentlichen, da abmahngefahr einfach zu groß ist und in die geschlossenen komsmt du ja nicht so leicht rein. irgendwann muss wieder das gute alte ftp vom kumpel herhalten für die piraten


----------



## z3ro22 (14. Juli 2012)

man sollte alle raubkopiere veahften das wären dann so g wie 80% der deutschen...

das bringt absolut nichtsder mensch ist halt so scheiße.


----------

